# Wheel Motor



## Overhauler (Sep 27, 2011)

i went to a guys house yesterday to look at some bikes and up in his hay loft he has a 20" bike with a motor mounted over the wheel........... it was kinda buried and couldn't read anything on it 
what might this be and what may it be worth ?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2011)

Could be just about anything... from a '34 Muncie to a 80's catalog motor. Need pics......


----------



## Boris (Oct 13, 2011)

Solex???????


----------



## AtvMinibike (Nov 7, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Could be just about anything... from a '34 Muncie to a 80's catalog motor. Need pics......




yes please post some so we could assess what bike it is. Not a guessing game man. You might have stumbled on a very valuable bike


----------

